# Arganese Connecticut Robusto Cigar Review - Recession Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

With all the worries about the economy, this cigar delivers a good smoke for a very affordable price. That might sound like a commercial, but this ...

Read the full review here: Arganese Connecticut Robusto Cigar Review - Recession Cigar


----------

